# Meet Hokhmah (hoke maw)



## Misty Wegner (May 22, 2015)

Hokhmah is an almost 9wk old Von Wolfstraum pup 'R' litter. She is drive, wicked smart, and super balanced. Ha sled the 2 plane rides, hour car and midnight meet of new older (and rather perturbed) siblings like it was an everyday occurrence.. Imprinted on HR today and took to it so fast, including a sit without cue (obviously her natural TFR) on the first try, with consistent repeat performances.. She is a nose to ground first dog, which is perfect for trailing and I am in love.. Areli and Akivah are taking to her and enjoying her youthful exuberance..


----------



## Misty Wegner (May 22, 2015)

Pics won't upload right now, will try again on my laptop


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Misty Wegner said:


> Hokhmah is an almost 9wk old Von Wolfstraum pup 'R' litter. She is drive, wicked smart, and super balanced. Ha sled the 2 plane rides, hour car and midnight meet of new older (and rather perturbed) siblings like it was an everyday occurrence.. Imprinted on HR today and took to it so fast, including a sit without cue (obviously her natural TFR) on the first try, with consistent repeat performances.. She is a nose to ground first dog, which is perfect for trailing and I am in love.. Areli and Akivah are taking to her and enjoying her youthful exuberance..


 
Cool Misty! That sounds like quite a trip for your new addition. Hope to see some videos of your pup working/training. Hokhmah sounds extremely similar to my pup - to include the long trip in (5200+ miles - multi air, private transport, export from US to Canada for transport, etc.). And as you described it showed up almost like I had it all along. Then ended up being put in a bush plane, on a river boat, and 4 wheeler ride where she settled in for a week. Then back to the city. Good times.

Congratulations to you!! Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Congrats Misty! 



Keep us up on the training.


----------

